# Pulled yard bird



## DATsBBQ (Dec 31, 2006)

Smoked a chicken today for the "2nd Annual Jamestown Hangover Party"tomorrow afternoon. My contribution to the pot luck. Pics later on, just now off to the New Years Eve Party. How's that for a tease.  :?


----------



## JohnnyReb (Dec 31, 2006)

i LOVE me some pulled chicken


----------



## Griff (Dec 31, 2006)

Dats, you know the rules --- no pic = no cook.

Griff


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 31, 2006)

Will admit my standards aint high..but I do got some. I aint gonna pull a chicken. That sounds highly preverted. I would advise yall to give it up afore you go blind or insane or something similar.  As my old 3rd grade teacher was fond of saying..A word to the wise should be sufficient. 

bigwheel


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 1, 2007)

As promised, pictures are at:

http://www.ncre.biz/DATsBBQ/PulledChickenDec3106.html


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 1, 2007)

Dat's that looks great!!  Do you sauce your pulled chicken?  Good looking wife and SIL!  

Looks like ya'll got a couple flurries!!!  :damnfunny


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 1, 2007)

Good looking chicken. The generosity of women never ceases to amaze me. [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 1, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Dat's that looks great!!  *Do you sauce your pulled chicken?*  Good looking wife and SIL!
> 
> Looks like ya'll got a couple flurries!!!  :damnfunny



Nope,  I like it hot, too hot for the Mrs so sauce on the side.


----------



## john a (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks like Spatchcocked is the way to go, nice job.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 1, 2007)

Looked real good dats!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 1, 2007)

All around nice there Dats


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 2, 2007)

Yup! looking good !


----------



## john pen (Jan 2, 2007)

Good looking yardbird !!


----------



## LowRent (Jan 2, 2007)

I thought you had a BGE? That cooker looks black.

Nice lookin' chicken.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 2, 2007)

I got a Primo Round. Kinda of dark tail-blue. Same idea.


----------



## LowRent (Jan 2, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> I got a Primo Round. Kinda of dark tail-blue. Same idea.



OK. That explains it. I'm familiar w/Primo.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 5, 2007)

Peter said:
			
		

> Great looking chicken, DATs.  Looks like you got a whole lot of snow.  Go figure, we got none here and we're a whole lot farther north!  *Could Al Gore be on* to *something?*



Yeah, any number of prescription medications would be my guess


----------



## gordon1 (Feb 7, 2007)

thinking about smoking a whole chicken this weekend.   about how long per pound am I looking at??

oh yea and where to check the temps?    dark meat at 180-185 right??


----------



## DATsBBQ (Feb 7, 2007)

I cut the backbone out, there's a fancy word for it that escapes just now, so it lays flat. A 4# bird takes about 3.5 hours m/l at 250*.  I do the tug test on yardbirds.


----------



## SoEzzy (Feb 7, 2007)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> Looks like *Spatchcocked* is the way to go, nice job.



Spatchcocked, what a word for a chicken or anyone else for that matter!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 7, 2007)

Ah, a nice reference!
http://www.nakedwhiz.com/spatchdef.htm


----------

